# Where to drink good coffee in liverpool?



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone recommend any decent places to drink coffee in liverpool?

we are going there in a few weeks and it's a place we haven't visited much...


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Bold Street Coffee is great! http://www.boldstreetcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Can anyone recommend any decent places to drink coffee in liverpool?
> 
> we are going there in a few weeks and it's a place we haven't visited much...


I live here and i'm still searching









There is a place in exchange square here however i haven't visited yet few mates have said its decent.

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/gourmet-coffee-liverpool


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

+1 on Bold St for me.

I haven't been, but Duke St Espresso is on my list for the next time I'm there. Can anyone shed any light on it?

http://www.dukestespresso.com


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm heading to the Pool at the end of March so definitely after a place to get a good coffee.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Will do some research thus week have a few jobs in town centre and report back.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers for the heads up everyone, look forward to more info


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm heading to the Pool at the end of March so definitely after a place to get a good coffee.


Same here!


----------



## academicbarzo (Jun 24, 2011)

92 Degrees Coffee. Newly opened, and has its own micro-roastery. Already a morning regular.

http://www.92degreescoffee.com/


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Golden square coffee on wood street just opened, moose coffee on dale St is good, food gets great reviews there too, bold street coffee is a must


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

academicbarzo said:


> 92 Degrees Coffee. Newly opened, and has its own micro-roastery. Already a morning regular.
> 
> http://www.92degreescoffee.com/


First of my four to visit 92 degrees coffee.

Sampled a flat white was really tasty and chocolatey with really good latte art .

Double espresso single origin Fazenda bean really sweet and tasty .

Young Lady Barista really friendly and very knowledgeable,recommended another bean if i liked the sweetness and nuttiness of the first one.

Should of took more notice of the beans ,however i was occupied enjoying the coffee,and the ambience.

100% recommend this place if visiting liverpool.

Next visit Bold street in the morning.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Bold Street Espresso review

Visited this morning and had another excellent medium roast house blend double espresso nice and sweet and tasty.

Lots of people eating food in there which looked really nice.

Another definite visit if visiting Liverpool.

Bloke in there also put me onto another coffee shop just off concert Square,Wood Street Liverpool

https://www.facebook.com/goldensquarecoffee

thats my next visit tomorrow


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers stevo, we are in Liverpool friday / Saturday so will be checking outs some of these places...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Last one I forgot about lads I visited golden square coffee on wood street .

Two really nice baristas one called Rob cannot remember other guy but both willing to chat.

Sampled a flat white using Berlin beans really nice in my flat white .

Look for gold sign with Au on it had two mazzers running and a very high tech machine with 4 pre infusion and pressure stages,a Synesso Hydra ? Probably very expensive I didn't ask.

http://www.goldensquarecoffee.com/

enjoy your our trip to my fair City,with quite a few decent coffee shops I have now found.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try Bold St.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

100% bold street. - they do hasbean plus other roasters


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Bold street was v good coffee, food looked and smelt outstanding as well.

It was the bloke there who told me to visit Gold Square.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just been to bold st. Good shout. Nice place. Had an espresso which was OK, and a couple of flat whites. What pleased me most is that my brother-in-law said the coffee wasn't as good as mine!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

*Cooper's Coffee Shop*

4.65 Google reviews

Coffee Shop


Directions



*Address:* 362 Aigburth Road, Liverpool, Merseyside L17 6AE


*Rococo*

4.413 Google reviews

Cafe

Cafe with flock sofas, armchairs, gold print wallpaper and chandelier, for paninis, cake and coffee.


Website
Directions



*Address:* 61 Lord Street, Liverpool, Merseyside L2 6PB

*Bold Street Coffee*

4.732 Google reviews

Coffee Shop


Website
Directions



*Address:* 89 Bold Street, Liverpool L1 4HF

*All three of these get good reviews, perhaps you could try them all and do a comparison?*


----------

